# Mental Institution, Denmark



## Balloonatic (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello guys! 
My first share here on Derelict Places, so if I've posted it in the wrong place, do whip me and tell me to read the f*****ing rules ;o)

To the point; Had my eyes on this psychiatric hospital for some time now, and yesterday i finally got the chance to go inside and explore. I have a few more pics at "The Abandoned Denmark" (hope its okay to post links, otherwise i expect some yelling ;o)













URBEX191 by Balloonatic-, on Flickr



URBEX201 by Balloonatic-, on Flickr



URBEX200 by Balloonatic-, on Flickr



URBEX199 by Balloonatic-, on Flickr



URBEX198 by Balloonatic-, on Flickr

I will return with more pics from the spot, and other places i've been urbexing


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 23, 2013)

And my pics dont seem to upload....  will try and get trusted with this site and return to uploading ....


----------



## AlexanderJones (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice report dude! Cracking looking location!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 24, 2013)

Good first set. Pic 6 reminds me of a cover of an SPK album...


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 24, 2013)

thx guys! have to say, im a bit to young for SPK so had to google them first ;o) Will just post an exterior pic so you can see the big buildings


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful building and great pics, love number 5
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 24, 2013)

thats a bit special


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow! What a minter! Fantastic report, and its in the right place


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 24, 2013)

Bang on the money is that mate. Stunning building. Nice one


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice indeed, looks like Denmark also has a lack of chavs.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 24, 2013)

Lovely images, this place looks great!


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice work looks good thanks for sharing


----------



## sonyes (Feb 24, 2013)

Stunning place, and pics!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thats a great report & thanks for the link.


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you! Will keep uploading some stuff in the next few days


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 25, 2013)

*Damn thats good!! *


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 14, 2013)

Fantastic building wot an atmosphere!

Great corridor shots beautiful pale shades, great piano too, sort of place that i cud spend sum time in

Can u shunt it this side of the channel???


----------



## Mardy Bum (Mar 14, 2013)

HughieD said:


> Good first set. Pic 6 reminds me of a cover of an SPK album...



Spk! Ha, only last night I was winding my mate up saying no one talks about bands like Spk anymore except him..how wrong was I! 




Awesome pics Balloonatic!


----------



## jerm IX (Mar 15, 2013)

Holy shit. Every thread I click is money. Great shots.


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 15, 2013)

Looking at this report again....



>



This has to be one of the best Images I have ever seen, can't put my finger on why, I just think it is a perfect shot!


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 15, 2013)

Stunning place! Looks brand new....obviously there are no Danish chavs....some superb shots there, thanks for sharing...


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Mar 23, 2013)

Cracking set of pictures.


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 20, 2013)

Thx all


----------

